# Salted Butterscotch Peach Jam recipe



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

enjoy  

http://girlwithasword.blogspot.com/2010/08/salted-butterscotch-peach-jam.html


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am SO going to try this recipe. Sounds delish!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I will go out and BUY peaches just for this! It sounds amazing!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Girl with a Sword,

Can you tell me what the yield is?
I was also wondering if I need a Pressure Cooker or Canner for this or can I use Water Bath? I noticed on the 'inspirational' recipe, Joel used a Pressure Cooker (did he mean canner?).

Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

YAY! Thank you so much.


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

Tizrah, I REALLY just winged it with my version, I ended up with 14 8 oz jars. But I cannot tell you how many peaches I started with, I did it all to taste. I am so sorry. The Inspirational Recipe does give actual quantities and a yield, if I remember correctly. Water bath canning is fine.  So far this has been my most-requested gift of the canning season...I already need to make a 2nd batch.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I just made this...I was unsure, about the salt, but, OH MY this is good.
I did 9 cups peaches, 3/4 of a bag of brown sugar, and about a tbsp of sea salt (I have a fancy french one).. YUM..I ended up with 6 jelly jars and 2 pints


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay! i'm so glad you like it beaglebiz! I like the salty/sweet combo. My fave chocolate chip cookie recipe is the same...pretty normal cookies but with extra salt added. Very yum


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you very much for the details  This sounds so good and would be perfect for Christmas gigts


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

WOW! I am so glad I popped in here before I started processing the second batch of peaches into plain old jam! Thank you!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I made this yesterday-it is fabulous!!!


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

so glad everyone is enjoying. I learn alot from this forum and wanted to give something back


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

my friend Becky took this recipe one step further - check out her amazing blog post. I'm drooling! 

http://birdworms.com/2010/08/14/salted-butterscotch-peach-jam/


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! I just made a double batch of this jam. I followed girlwithasword's friend's modified recipe and added a little more lemon juice to compensate for the butter. I also kicked it up another notch by adding a few tablespoons of brandy. Oh, my! It is delicious. I can't wait to try it on waffles. Two thumbs up!!! :goodjob::goodjob:


----------

